# Festplatte "schief" einbauen problematisch?



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

Ich habe gerade ein Projekt, bei dem ich meine Hardware in einen Tisch einbaue, siehe Signatur. Nun überträgt leider eine der Festplatten über den Festplattenkäfig trotz entkoppelter/gedämpfter Verschraubung ein Brummen an den Tisch - ich habe es "sogar" schon mit Schaumstoff/Styopor zwischen Käfig und Tisch-Teil versucht, an 3 versch. Einbauorten - aber es hilft nix. 

Ich habe daher den Käfig nun mit Gummiringen einfach an Schrauben aufgehangen, d.h. der ganze Käfig ist quasi "entkoppelt" - da der Käfig aber an einer Seite schwerer ist, liegen die Platten nun "schief" in der Luft, also: die Rückseite mit den Anschlüssen für Strom+Datenkabel ist höher als die Vorderseite.


Macht das irgendwas aus, oder kann man das problemlos so lassen?


----------



## xSunshin3x (25. September 2012)

Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Die Disc ist so massiv, dass sie eigentlich nicht durch die Fliehkräfte alleine den Lesekopf beschädigen kann. (Anders siehts da aus wenn du eine laufende Platte stark hin und herbewegst)


----------



## Timsu (25. September 2012)

Ich habe eine 500GB Platte auch schon seit zwei Jahren schief im Betrieb, etwa 20° geneigt.


Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

okay, danke   mir wäre es auch egal, wenn es jetzt heißt "nach 5 Jahren kann was passieren"  aber es wäre blöd, wenn nach zB nem halben Jahr mit 90% Chance was hopps geht... 

ps: die PLatte ist zudem auch noch seitlich etwas geneigt, aber ich denke mal, dass in DEM Fall auch wieder egal ist, wie sie genau geneigt ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. September 2012)

Bei dem Thema gehen die Meinungen auseinander.

Die Hersteller selbst geben bei ihren Festplatten zumeist an, dass diese sowohl senkrecht als auch waagerecht einbaubar sind. Von "schiefen" lagen dazwischen steht da nichts und es wird in den Weiten des WWW oft davon abgeraten, da das die Lager stärker belastet - das ist zumindest auch von der Theorie her auch nachvollziehbar wobei ich nicht abschätzen kann wie viel dann die Belastung wirklich zunimmt.

Ich hab da ein paar Statements gefunden von den Herstellern...
Hitachi: "The drive will operate in all axes (6 directions). Performance and error rate will stay within specification limits if the drive is operated in the other orientations from which it was formatted"
WD sagt: "WD drives will function normally whether they are mounted sideways or upside down (any X, Y, Z orientation)" und
Samsung schreibt bloß : "The mounting holes on SpinPoint harddisk drives allow the drives to be mounted in any direction."
Also irgendwie alles nicht wirklich brauchbar.


Ich persönlich würde wenns irgendwie geht bei mechanisch drehenden Platten von einer schiefen Lage absehen, auch wenn mir kein Fall bekannt ist wo so etwas zu einem schnellen Ausfall der Platte geführt hätte.

Was aber in den Statements zu erkennen ist ist, dass eine Platte auch wenn sie entkoppelt ist dennoch immer gut befestigt arbeiten sollte, also nicht "frei schwebend" wie ich mir das bei dir ein wenig vorstelle; es ist auch nicht unbedingt günstig, in einem frei schwebenden Rahmen größere Massen mit vielen Tausend UPM rotieren zu lassen...


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

ALso, die PLatten sind im Käfig fest drin, und der Käfig hängt nun an Gummis an 4 Schrauben. Der Käfig vibriert ganz dezent vor sich hin, genau wie ein fest eingebauter Käfig - kein ANlass zur Sorge, denke ich 


Bei 2,5er-HDDs würd ich mir bvtw erst recht keine Sorgen machen, da die ja für Laptops gedacht sind und diese wiederum ja in allen Möglichen Schieflagen genutzt werden


----------



## norse (25. September 2012)

Sollte kein Problem geben  Hab HDDs bei diversen Herstellern schon in den verschiedensten Positionen gesehen! Selbst geneigt in Maschinene PC, die mehre Jahre so laufen. mach dir echt kein Kopf. Solange die HDD nicht bewegt wird, sollte alles ok sein.

Meine Meinung und Erfahrung


----------



## Quppi (25. September 2012)

Jo kann nur zustimmen. Guck dir Laptops an, die werden auch regelmäßig während dem Betrieb bewegt :O


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. September 2012)

Quppi schrieb:


> Jo kann nur zustimmen. Guck dir Laptops an, die werden auch regelmäßig während dem Betrieb bewegt :O


 
Also ich versuche das möglichst zu vermeiden, da hab ich schon die eine oder andere Platte sterben sehen wenn der Lappi im Betrieb zu viel bewegt wurde oder leicht an der Tischkante angeeckt ist...
So übertreiben sollte mans dann doch nicht, Bewegung während des Betriebes ist immer Gift für HDDs.

Aber so wie ich mir die Konstruktion vom Kollegen jetzt vorstelle sollte das tatsächlich problemlos sein (da wird ja nix bewegt)... ein Backup ist aber wie immer keine schlechte Idee... nur für den Fall dass wir irren.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich versuche das möglichst zu vermeiden, da hab ich schon die eine oder andere Platte sterben sehen wenn der Lappi im Betrieb zu viel bewegt wurde oder leicht an der Tischkante angeeckt ist...
> So übertreiben sollte mans dann doch nicht, Bewegung während des Betriebes ist immer Gift für HDDs.


 da geht es aber eher um sehr ruckartige Bewegungen. Und selbst die halten modernere 2,5er sehr gut aus. Mein Laptop ist sogar mal im Betrieb vom Tisch (40cm) gefallen und hat es überlebt   wobei es natürlich sein kann, dass die HDD kaputtgegangen wäre, wenn die grad in dem Moment am lesen/schreiben gewesen wäre.


ps: Backups mach ich so oder so


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. September 2012)

Wir hatten da mal nen Kerl auffer Arbeit der seinen Lappi (mehr oder weniger) berufsbedingt viel transportiert hat und das zumeist im laufenden Betrieb... die Festplatte darin hat keine 3 Monate überlebt. Das anecken was ich beschrieben habe bei nem Freund von mir war gar nicht mal so fest (am Gehäuse des Lappis war nichts zu sehen) und dennoc war die Platte tot (klackerte nur noch rum)... also irgendwie hat sich bei mir der Gedanke "HDDs sind verdammt empfindlich" eingebrannt 
Irgendwie scheint da zumindest ein klein wenig was dran zu sein, denn die Lappis, die mein Arbeitgeber die letzten Jahre rausrückt haben ausschließlich SSDs drin (und man muss dazu sagen dass die sonst das billigste vom billigen sind wenn man nicht grade Betriebsleiter ist )... irgendeinen Grund muss es gegeben haben die Verantwortlichen dazu zu bringen, da mehr Geld reinzustecken^^

Aber das ist ja wie gesagt bei dir kein Problem da du das Ding ja hoffentlich nicht durch die Gegend wirfst... und wenn das Backup da ist kann man sich auch trauen die Platte etwas schief einzubauen denke ich mal.

Falls das Ding innerhalb der ersten paar Monate dann doch streikt haben wir wohl wieder an Erfahrung gewonnen (und du an Geld verloren ).


----------

